# How to update marital status without immi account?



## summer123 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hello, my friend is currently on a sc500 student visa. He returned to his home country recently and married his girlfriend early this year. 

How do we update his marital status from 'single' to 'married' without a ImmiAccount? His so-called agent back home didn't create an immiaccount for him and everything was done via paper.

We assume we need to use ImmiAccount to update personal details, correct?


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

So why does he need to update them?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

summer123 said:


> Hello, my friend is currently on a sc500 student visa. He returned to his home country recently and married his girlfriend early this year.
> 
> How do we update his marital status from 'single' to 'married' without a ImmiAccount? His so-called agent back home didn't create an immiaccount for him and everything was done via paper.
> 
> We assume we need to use ImmiAccount to update personal details, correct?


You normally would update any changes through the immiAccount.If that is not possible, you can use form 1022.

https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1022.pdf

As far as I know, student visas can only be applied for online.

I do not understand why people keep using unprofessional operators who call themselves 'agents".


----------



## summer123 (Sep 6, 2017)

Mania said:


> So why does he need to update them?


His new wife wants to apply for the sc500 subsequent entrant visa. So he wants to make sure all their details are consistent, and that dibp are aware of their relationship should dibp go digging for information about their marriage. Like, if the wife applies to join him on sc500 sub entrant visa, and dibp notice my friend's details show 'Single', wouldn't they think something is suss? I'm sorry...I don't know how this all works and just as confused as my friend is. Just seeking some clarification.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

summer123 said:


> His new wife wants to apply for the sc500 subsequent entrant visa. So he wants to make sure all their details are consistent, and that dibp are aware of their relationship should dibp go digging for information about their marriage. Like, if the wife applies to join him on sc500 sub entrant visa, and dibp notice my friend's details show 'Single', wouldn't they think something is suss? I'm sorry...I don't know how this all works and just as confused as my friend is. Just seeking some clarification.


Did he include his wife's details at all in his 500 application?

If not, then she may not be able to apply.

Fom DIBP:

"Your eligible family members can:

* accompany you to Australia if you have included them in your visa application.
* join you in Australia after you have been granted your visa as a subsequent entrant. *You must have declared these family members in your student visa application.*

* Declare all family members on your application, even if they do not plan to travel with you to Australia. If you do not do this, your family members will not be eligible for a student visa to join you in Australia.*

If you did not declare a family member and they need to join you in Australia at a later date, you will need to apply for a new student visa including them and explain why they were not included on your application. An exception to this is if they became your family members after your student visa was granted and before a subsequent application is made."

From my understanding, he may need to get a new visa if she wants to join him.


----------



## summer123 (Sep 6, 2017)

CCMS said:


> You normally would update any changes through the immiAccount.If that is not possible, you can use form 1022.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1022.pdf
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link. I see that the PDF mentions:

_You do not have to notify the department of any changes in your
circumstances that occurred:
• after you were granted your visa (if you applied for your visa in
Australia); or
• after you have been immigration cleared (if you applied for
your visa outside Australia)._

Since he became married after the visa grant and applied offshore, does that mean notifying dibp is not required about his new marital status?

As for his application being done by paper, he only went by with what his 'agent' told him. So maybe it was done online? If it was lodged online, then I'm wondering why he is saying he doesn't have an immiaccount so he can update this details. 
Sounds all too suss the way this 'agent' handled his application.


----------



## summer123 (Sep 6, 2017)

Ramah said:


> Did he include his wife's details at all in his 500 application?
> 
> If not, then she may not be able to apply.
> 
> ...


He didn't declare his now-wife because they weren't married when lodging his sc500 application. So because the gf is now his wife (married this year), would she now qualify as a Family Member (to the husband) for the purposes of a sc500 subsequent entrant visa, and also therefore be qualify as an exception to the rule? That is:

"_An exception to this is if they became your family members after your student visa was granted and before a subsequent application is made_"


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

summer123 said:


> He didn't declare his now-wife because they weren't married when lodging his sc500 application. So because the gf is now his wife (married this year), would she now qualify as a Family Member (to the husband) for the purposes of a sc500 subsequent entrant visa, and also therefore be qualify as an exception to the rule? That is:
> 
> "_An exception to this is if they became your family members after your student visa was granted and before a subsequent application is made_"


I guess it would depend on when the visa application was made and when he got married.

CCMS replied to you earlier, it might worth getting in touch to see if your friend can get a consultation with him to see if it's possible to do this and what to provide to satisfy the GTE requirement.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

summer123 said:


> ..I don't know how this all works and just as confused as my friend is. Just seeking some clarification.


I suggest your friend get himself a reputable agent and put an end to all the confusion. This is not a job for amateurs.


----------



## summer123 (Sep 6, 2017)

Ramah said:


> I guess it would depend on when the visa application was made and when he got married.
> 
> CCMS replied to you earlier, it might worth getting in touch to see if your friend can get a consultation with him to see if it's possible to do this and what to provide to satisfy the GTE requirement.


Hi, the Visa was granted in Aug 2013. He got married in April this year.


----------



## summer123 (Sep 6, 2017)

CCMS said:


> I suggest your friend get himself a reputable agent and put an end to all the confusion. This is not a job for amateurs.


Yes, we really need to end the confusion asap.


----------

